# PPB 18/12



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

As we FINIALLY have another 5-10kt forecast for monday morning im gonna head out of Chelsea for a nice feed of flatties... 
Thats the greatest thing about just starting of in this exciting sport, just going out to catch a feed of flatties has me EXCITED and CANT BLOODY WAIT sorta feelings.
Doubt anyone is intrested ( flatties :? ) but i will be there with bloomin bells on.

5.30 am launch from chelsea yacht club .. should anyone feel like a nice lazy paddle and a rippa session on the flatties.
Its a reel shame ya not still about Squidder, looked forward to hooking up with such a knowledge and NICE young bloke. :wink: . And if i didnt catch anything you made sure i got home with something to feed the misses with(even if i didnt catch myself.WHICH i always confessed )


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Why did you confess mate? I was trying to win you some brownie points! 

If it's been windy the past few weeks you should do alright because the water should be a little discoloured (better for PPB flatties I reckon). Also the fish won't have been targetted for a while if nobody's been on the water. If you keep fishing that spot off chelsea you'll pick up some 50+ fish before too long :wink: And keep your eyes peeled for pinkies in close, they can't be far away now 8)

Something I didn't show you last time was how to use flathead as bait. Good if you want so save on plastics and can't be bothered baiting up for every fish. Take a fillet off one side of a flathead and leave the skin on. Slice the fillet into roughly 1cm by 3cm pieces, and use on a #1 or #1/0 hook. Baiting up these pieces isn't easy (it's hard to get the point of the hook through the tough skin), but you can often go 5 or 6 (or more) fish without having to change bait (because the skin holds the bait together, and on the hook). Flathead baits will catch pinkies too. Let us know how you go :wink:


----------

